# Created primary partition and logical drive got deleted



## patkim (Dec 29, 2014)

I have 80gb spare hdd that I use to install Linux or do such tryouts. I installed Linux mint on it in such a way that Linux was installed on logical drives.  20 gb free space, then  40 gb primary partition and remaining was extended partition with 3 logical drives boot, root and swap for Linux. Booting was possible thru external boot apps like easy bcd installed on windows which is on a separate hdd.

From windows I just created a primary partition in that first 20 gb free space and this operation resulted into Linux drives (entire extended partition with 3 drives ) becoming free space on its own. No worries on data loss as it was tryout, however could there be any technical explanation for this behavior?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2014)

Did you use windows built in disk management tool ?


----------



## patkim (Dec 29, 2014)

yes..windows built in disk mgmt tool


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2014)

Use Easeus partiition manager from now on as windows in built disk management tool always gives result you don't want to see.


----------



## patkim (Dec 30, 2014)

I simulated similar setup under VM Player and the result was quite consistent. 
Creating primary partition in first free space resulted into Linux volumes under extended partition becoming free space! screen captured as animated gif is uploaded at 

*i.imgur.com/HxWvJzn.gif


----------



## nisargshah95 (Dec 31, 2014)

You could post a screenshot of current HDD state/partitions for others to better understand your problem.


----------



## patkim (Jan 1, 2015)

before.jpg  state before creating primary partition in first free space on Disk1. Linux is installed on logical drives 245 MB, 7.4 GB and 953 MB sizes
after.jpg    the other 2 logical drives became free space on their own after primary partition (E drive ) was created.

All this was tryout so no  issue on data loss etc. 
As already suggested shall make it a point to use third party tools like Easeus.
However this behavior of Windows Disk mgmt puzzled me, hence thought of posting.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, that was really puzzling.

Nice gif animation though, which software did you use for that ?


----------



## patkim (Jan 4, 2015)

> Which  software did you use for that ?


Camtasia studio.


----------

